# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  ازمونهای گاج_شیمی

## kimura

بنظرتون گاج سوالای شیمی که میاره استاندارده :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## amir1376

مگه سوالای کنکور 99 استاندارد بود که حالا شیمی گاج بخواد باشه  :Yahoo (110):  اگه سوالای شیمی 99 رو میدادی به یکی و نمیگفتی کنکور بوده میگفت جمع کن این سوالای سمی رو اینا تو کنکور نمیاد  :Yahoo (21): 
هرچند شیمی گاج پارسال هم همینطوری بود یعنی این رویه رو بر اساس کنکور 99 در پیش نگرفتن ( بر خلاف موسسات دیگه که همه تحت تاثیر کنکور 99 بشدت جوگیر شدن  :Yahoo (21):   به قول رضا امیر این کنکور 99 ر.ی.د تو روند تدریس و اموزش اصولی)

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

شیمی گاج اگه تا سال 98 میپرسیدی میگفتم که استاندارد نیس ولی با توجه ب کنکور 99،نظرم عوض میشه و میگم که منطبق ب 99 داده

----------


## Mohamad_R

امسال که بنظرم استاندارد تر شده! سال 97 شیمی به معنای واقعی بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Joseph_

> بنظرتون گاج سوالای شیمی که میاره استاندارده


*مضخرفترین سوالارو تو شیمی همین گاج داره 
نمیدونم چرا همه بچه ها اصرار دارن تست به درد نخور سخت بد ترکیب بزنن در حالی که از حل همین کتابهای کنکور و تست خود کنکور عاجز ان؟؟

کنکور 99 غیر استاندارد چی بگم واقعا معیارتون اگه 98 باشه بله 99 غیر استاندارد بود 
ولی معیار کنکور باشه در طول تاریخ بودند کنکور هایی مثل 99 که یهو سخت بشن سوالا مثل 84 و 94 (فیزیک 84 هیولا بود)

نمیدونم به نظرم وقت تلف کنیه برای کسی که روی خود کتاب و کنکورها تسلط نداره ولی برای اونیکه که دیگه همه چی رو زده پدرشو در اورده چرا که نه*

----------

